
A micro-communist utopia in Spain with no police, no mortgages and full employment - dsr12
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/marinaleda
======
geezerjay
FTA:

> Life has not been entirely utopian for the villagers however. As the 2008
> financial crisis developed, Sanchez-Gordillo lead his Pueblo on several
> raids of national supermarket chains in neighbouring towns. As a result of
> these raids, several Marinaledans were arrested for stealing foodstuffs to
> distribute amongst the village poor. This gained Marinaleda national and
> international notoriety, and earned the former mayor the nickname of the
> “Spanish Robin Hood.”

Well, it's easy to live in an utopian communist experiment if whenever your
economy collapses you simply ransack and pillage neighboring capitalist
ventures and rely on them to stay afloat, and ultimately flee your collapsed
society to take refuge in the cozy mist of capitalism.

Recommended reading: El Che Guevara de Marinaleda abandona la alcaldía y deja
un pueblo en la ruina

[http://www.periodistadigital.com/andalucia/sevilla/2014/11/1...](http://www.periodistadigital.com/andalucia/sevilla/2014/11/13/el-
che-guevara-de-marinaleda-abandona-la-alcaldia--sanchez-gordillo.shtml)

Taken from the newspiece:

"In spite of its small population, Marinaleda is now the sixth most indebted
village in the province of Seville - 105 municipalities - with a debt of 1,020
euros per citizen. Unemployment is 22% and the average income per capita is
only 9,273 euros. His anti-capitalist legacy also leaves other gaps."

